# lumatek vs other Digital ballasts?



## NewbieG (Oct 18, 2008)

So I'm going for a new 600 watt set up. Its either buy a 600 watt 120 volt lumatek and piece the rest together, or buy this complete 600 watt set up by HTG Supply. I know lumatek is known as the king of ballasts, but the HTG set up is half the price and SAID to outperform the lumatek. I figured I would ask for help before I spent 400+ on lights. I have no problem doing it, but why do it when I can spend 200 IF the system is just as good or close too. Which of the two would you guys pick up?

hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/600-watt-HPS-MH...3695004QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

first on is the HTG 600 watt. Total Price of all materials: 235 if i buy the kit.


hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190213375027

Second one is the lumatek ballast I'll get. Total Price: $412

Any suggestions?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 18, 2008)

lumatek are among the BEST digital ballasts on the market...the ones that HTG sells have a warranty but you WILL need it. i've heard nothing but great things about lumatek and am about to buy 2 of the 1000w from hydrowholesale.com they sell the kit with the 19" cooltube complete for $399....the 600w w/cooltube is only $289 and if you are close to georgia , you'll get it the next day..,even with standard UPS  ground..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 18, 2008)

also,... i'm pretty darn sure the 600w "switchable" ballasts do not exsist..the 400's and the 1000's fire both MH and HPS but not the 600's(the ad said MH/HPS 600w lumatek)


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok looks like the lumatek then. I found this one that says lumatek ballast, but why is the MH bulb it can come with a conversion bulb? I thought these things didn't need conversion bulbs just regular MH bulbs?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 18, 2008)

THE 400W AND 1000W MODELS CAN FIRE EITHER BULB,BUT NOT THE 600W MODELS....so if you buy a 600w you'll prolly have to use a MH conversion bulb...i could be wrong but i don't think so....before you buy, look at what HYDROWHOLESALE.com sells them for...best prices on the web...just buy the air cooled 1000w ....no conversion bulbs with that one...


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 19, 2008)

Seems like 600 watt models ARE switchable, BUT they have many problems with many types of bulbs for MH because the bulbs are not made up to standards. The entire thing is ecu controlled so it switches automatically. I'm still think the HTG one may be the best buy. I have a 400 watt and they are awesome so.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought the same light, same kit, at the same place actually....LOL

I have a lumateck 600. I use it for both veg and flowrer. I dont use conversion bulbs and have fired both lights with no problem.did 3 months with an mh and one month on hps.......No conversion bulb ever.....

The only problem is that HTG sent me what looked to be a refurbished lamp cord, he said it was new, but i could clearly see it wasnt....


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*I have a 600 watt and 1000 watt lumatek. They both own. But if you have a 600 watt ballast, only put a 600 watt lamp in it. Same with the 1000 watt. The 600 watt HPS I use is special, it's a hortilux 600 watt that works in the 600 watt ballasts.

The 600 watt Hortilux costed more than the 1000 watt though LOL because of the way they had to make it to work with the ballast. Even though the 600 watt has 88k lumens and the 1000 watt has 145k lumens. LOL THATS SO MUCH!*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 22, 2008)

I also have the Hortilux 600 HPS bulb, due to it being pretty close to a full spectrum bulb. The one I have is 93K lumens.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 22, 2008)

Very happy with my Lumatek/Hydrofarm 400w Cool Tube setup. Hortilux bulb completes the package, this thing is great!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*I guess thats it. Lumatek just owns then? LOL!*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2008)

is the light from a hortilux visibly different from the standard bulbs ? or just different to the plants?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*VISIBLY redder and richer, with a much warmer color tone than many other bulbs. Add that to the lumatek and it burns even brighter!*


----------



## I Eat Valium (Oct 23, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> THE 400W AND 1000W MODELS CAN FIRE EITHER BULB,BUT NOT THE 600W MODELS....so if you buy a 600w you'll prolly have to use a MH conversion bulb...i could be wrong but i don't think so....before you buy, look at what HYDROWHOLESALE.com sells them for...best prices on the web...just buy the air cooled 1000w ....no conversion bulbs with that one...



 The 600 watt MH conversion is $107, and is made by Sunmaster.


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, thanks so much for the posts. Sounds like the 1000watt would have been an incredible deal, but I was so worried about the power increase. I'm in college, I feel like we would be watched for that kinda spike in bill. It should be here a day before my birthday! What a great birthday present that will be to move my 5 new babies and 3 big girls from a 400 watt to this! I'm really hoping to notice a difference on this next grow. Thinking of moving up to fox farm nutes, and went up big on this new set up so I couldn't be more excited.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 27, 2008)

*You should buy bio-bizz or earth juice. Ive used both.

Amazing taste and fragrance.

Botanicare is another good brand. I have gotten good results from their pro bloom as well.*


----------



## Fadeux (Oct 28, 2008)

Check out 

hXXP://www.greengoldhydro.com

They have the cheapest lumateks I've found on an online store.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 28, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> I feel like we would be watched for that kinda spike in bill.



Most people are found because they steal power. Thats how you get watched. Pay your bill, keep it under 1000w per person in the house and you should never get a knock.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 28, 2008)

get the eye hortilux blue bulb,cost more but higher output.


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 28, 2008)

I Eat Valium said:
			
		

> The 600 watt MH conversion is $107, and is made by Sunmaster.



I was told sunmaster bulbs have problems with the lumatek ballast because they require too much energy to start up. i saw the conversion bulb, but does anyone have experience using this bulb on a lumatek just to make sure?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 28, 2008)

*I use the sunmaster. Cool deluxe for a really blue spectrum. Buys it! Those people whoever said that misinformed you!

P.s. Andy hes lookin for a 600 watt setup. They don't make them 600 watt eye blue spectrum. I was lookin' all around for one for myself, bummer huh.

Even check there site it's not listed. http://www.eyehortilux.com/blue.html*


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 28, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *I use the sunmaster. Cool deluxe for a really blue spectrum. Buys it! Those people whoever said that misinformed you!
> 
> P.s. Andy hes lookin for a 600 watt setup. They don't make them 600 watt eye blue spectrum. I was lookin' all around for one for myself, bummer huh.
> 
> Even check there site it's not listed. http://www.eyehortilux.com/blue.html*




Thanks Dom. Good to know that it works. My set up actually came with a HPS bulb so I'll let that one run until it burns out. From my experience, that will be by the end of the year at the latest, so it should not be much of a wait. Thanks for the info. guys. MY set up came today, we're setting it all up when we got some free time in the next day or two so I'm looking forward to it. Got the Fox Farm Tri-pack that should be in shortly. Hopefully, the new nutes, and the new light will help make this a good grow.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2008)

best of luck to ya ...the girls will love it


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 28, 2008)

*Same here, green mojo for the sunmaster! How many lumens does your HPS bulb have?*


----------



## jb247 (Oct 28, 2008)

Newbie sez: "What a great birthday present that will be to move my 5 new babies and 3 big girls from a 400 watt to this! I'm really hoping to notice a difference on this next grow."

Believe me, you will see a good difference in the next grow...whichever set-up you buy. I bought a 600w/air cooled system thru HTG about 6 months ago. My buds got bigger and tighter right away. It could help that the air cooled unit brought the temps down about 5 degrees f. , but that likely didn't affect the tightness of the buds. The ballast is cool and quiet, hope it lasts...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

are those leds?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 29, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> are those leds?


*Nope sir HID :aok: a MH and a HPS*


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Oct 31, 2008)

I had the same exact dilemma you had, either choose the 600w lumatek or the 600w digital greenhouse ballast

I just chose the lumatek...I ordered it from greengoldhydro.com I haven't received it yet or any info that it's shipped (it's the CHEAPEST anywhere) I also got the 600w hortilux super hps bulb from them

I ordered the cooltube reflector from HTG (it shipped the same day, very fast shipping)

I haven't received any of them yet, hopefully soon!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

how much ??? total cooltube and ballast...


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 31, 2008)

*Wow man, your gunna LOVE it!

Gotta journal on here?*


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm gonna do a journal, but I'm definitely gonna take pics for myself so I can chart my progress/mistakes and learn for future grows...

I might start a grow journal though, who knows!

Johnny


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.hydrowholesale.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=hydro&Category_Code=DACS    ...here is a list of quality digital ballasts....that ships same day...


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 11, 2008)

Well guys I used the lights and like you said, def. a difference  between the 400 and the 600. We cut the first this morning. I'll probably post some pics up, but she looks great. If I HAD to make the decision again, I would go with the 1000, but I'm very happy with the 600. Next time I decide to upgrade, its going to be the 1000. As far as lumatek, Awesome! Even with a cheap *** bulb it looks like a little sun.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*Told ya buddy. Would I ever lie to you for my own self? I'm not ever smokin any of them buds you've got! I just love to help guide to the right choice.*


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 12, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Told ya buddy. Would I ever lie to you for my own self? I'm not ever smokin any of them buds you've got! I just love to help guide to the right choice.*




Naw man you were right. I was thinking "I'll never want a 1000, its too big for a closet grow"   I was wrong. it would have  been fine, and the girls would be getting more light. Its honestly not so bad though, the girls are filling out nicely with the new nutes and new light, and I think for what I'm doing right now it works. You were right though.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 12, 2008)

But cooling a 600 is alot easier than a 1000....so you could look at it that way....


----------

